# 2016 Christmas Gift Cheese - Aged - Smoked - Waxed



## mr t 59874 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Mr. T’s 2016 Christmas Gift Cheese - Aged – Smoked - Waxed*

Included in this year’s gift cheeses are five pounds of 6-year-old Tillamook Medium Cheddar and two pounds of 9-year-old Tillamook Extra Sharp Cheddar.

Some left unsmoked the rest received 18 hours of a very light cob smoke before waxing. The following was the process.













IMG_0064.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






Selected cheese













IMG_0078 - Copy.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016


















IMG_0079.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






The corn cob pellets used in a tray type smoke generator were a combination of whole and broken pellets. An earlier test made on fresh cheese determined the color/taste desired which took 20 hours of smoke.













IMG_0065.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






6-year-old Tillamook Medium Cheddar













IMG_0066.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






9 - year- old Tillamook Extra Sharp Cheddar













IMG_0068.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






Residual liquid from each package, 7 tsp. from the 5 # of medium cheddar, 4 tsp. from the 2 # of extra sharp. Note the extra oil/fat in the whey of the extra sharp. This is a natural occurrence especially when aging cheddar cheese and nothing to be concerned over.













IMG_0070.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






Six hours into the smoke, could not help the reflections.













IMG_0072.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






Sixteen hours into the smoke, note the color and density of the smoke.













IMG_0073.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






Wax used













IMG_0074.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






Cheese ready for dipping. You can see the difference between the non-smoked and smoked cheese. The cheese went directly from smoker to the waxing table.













IMG_0075.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






First dip in 220° - 225° wax to kill bacteria and prevent molding. The subsequent two dips are at 160° for secure seal.













IMG_0076.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






After second dip, identifiers are applied to still hot wax.













IMG_0077.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Apr 29, 2016






After third dip, the cheese is ready for continued aging.

*Note:* Test results after removing from smoker were the Medium was now Extra Sharp with a good smoke flavor. The Extra Sharp was sharp yet surprisingly mellow with a good smoke flavor. The extra sharp had to be cut carefully as it was brittle and wanted to break, it will be good used as grated or chunked cheese.

*Related Threads:*    My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View  -  Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice job Tom!

The cheese looks fantastic!

I really like the waxing part, it looks so professional!

Points for sure!!

Al


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 29, 2016)

That is awesome! Beyond the results I'm impressed you can keep any cheese around that long! I read one of your threads on waxing before and look forward to trying it out. Great view in the reflection and. . . How does one get on your gift list!


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 29, 2016)

Lookin' great!!!!

I recently received 9lbs(2 wheels) of Kerrygold's black wax cheddar I need to find something to do with...

Hmmmmmmm... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Might just have to order a new toy so I can cold smoke in my WSM... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*So how do we get on Santa's 2016 delivery list? *


----------



## driedstick (Apr 29, 2016)

Tom,,, You have done it again!! Great post sir.  I will need to get into the waxing part of it next. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 29, 2016)

Nicely done, as always, Tom!!! I'm not in a position for doing any smoked cheese at present, but I'll be looking for wax before I start. Gotta get the cheese stash rebuilt first, though.

As mentioned, that's a long time to keep cheese around, but then I still have kids around from time to time, and grand-kids. I'll need to set up a nice little cheese-cave in the very near future, so as to keep the goods in a stealthy manner and prevent prying eyes from viewing...leading to consumption of the sacred stash...LOL!!!

Thanks for sharing another round of great smoke!!!

Eric


----------



## david86 (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks awesome! I sure would love to be on that Christmas gift list!


----------



## setesh (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks Tom, excellent write up!  I think the waxing makes a really pretty product and will make excellent gifts for your friends and family!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the points and kind words. Had some eventual recipients drop by last evening. Thier eyes lit up when they saw the cheese on the table.

To the ones wanting be on the list, marry my sister.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 30, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thank you everyone for the points and kind words. Had some eventual recipients drop by last evening. Thier eyes lit up when they saw the cheese on the table.
> 
> To the ones wanting be on the list, marry my sister.  :rotflmao:
> 
> T



The worlds first cheese dowry. . . , maybe besides Kraft! 
Also, I forgot to add before, Points for being awesome!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2016)

Awesome, sir! I've been coating with evol & vacuum packing and thought that was good. Now I have to add a "waxing table" to the wish list (which already includes a slicer and sausage mixer). I guess I'm going to have to be a VERY good boy this year...

Dan

:points:


----------



## bdc3 (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow very impressive. I have to try this some time. I guess it's best to cold smoke in the cooler weather of winter here in the south? I want to make a plan to try this late fall. Is the wax a special wax for cheese? Where do you find it?
BC


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 30, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> The worlds first cheese dowry. . . , maybe besides Kraft!
> Also, I forgot to add before, Points for being awesome!


Thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






SmokeyMose said:


> Awesome, sir! I've been coating with evol & vacuum packing and thought that was good. Now I have to add a "waxing table" to the wish list (which already includes a slicer and sausage mixer). I guess I'm going to have to be a VERY good boy this year...
> 
> Dan


Thank you. Can one ever have too much?  Things should be getting busy at the track.


BDC3 said:


> Wow very impressive. I have to try this some time. I guess it's best to cold smoke in the cooler weather of winter here in the south? I want to make a plan to try this late fall. Is the wax a special wax for cheese? Where do you find it?
> BC


Yes, it is a special wax. Due to rules, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can't post where to get it. Sometime when you aren't on the forum, you might try Googling "Cheese wax". I get mine from a place in Mass. 

Good luck and have fun.

T


----------



## oregon smoker (Apr 30, 2016)

Tom,

Great Post As Always, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Apr 30, 2016)

Tom,

Great Post As Always, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 1, 2016)

Great thread Tom, very informative !  Thanks for posting this, I'm gonna have to look up on that wax & try it !    Thumbs Up


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 1, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great thread Tom, very informative ! Thanks for posting this, I'm gonna have to look up on that wax & try it !


Thank you. Yes, give it a try. You will find that cheese will age much better then when vac sealed.

T


----------



## disco (May 2, 2016)

Great looking cheese. I wish I was on your Christmas list.

Points.

Disco


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 3, 2016)

Disco said:


> Great looking cheese. I wish I was on your Christmas list.
> 
> Points.
> 
> Disco


Thanks, Big D. Hope all is well.

T


----------



## disco (May 3, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks, Big D. Hope all is well.
> 
> T


If things were going any better I'd be on a drug test!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 7, 2016)

Beautiful process and cool that you shared it.

What's the difference between waxing and vacuum sealing to keep microbes out?


----------



## hakamo0o (May 8, 2016)

That looks excellent


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 8, 2016)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Beautiful process and cool that you shared it.
> 
> What's the difference between waxing and vacuum sealing to keep microbes out?


Keep microbes out? Probably none. The advantage of waxing cheese (hard only) is that it ages better and can be kept at temps between 55° - 70°.

Wax, red or black, also helps keep the light out.

Thank you, happy to share.

T


----------



## dave17a (May 9, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thank you. Yes, give it a try. You will find that cheese will age much better then when vac sealed.
> 
> T


----------

